# Headliner parts



## Aus64gto (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi, i have a 64 goat that was missing everything to do with the headliner. I want to order the complete set up but having not seen it together i need some guidence. I have been ordering parts from "the parts place" so part numbers would be much appreciated.
Cheers Adrian


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Highly recommend Ames Performance Engineering. You can download their catalog here.






Download the Latest Versions of the Ames Performance Catalogs


Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Firebird, Trans am, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, GTO Parts, restoration, reproduction parts, ram air, engine, hinges, bumpers, latches, switches, carburetor, brakes, weatherstrip, seals, chrome, hoods, emblems, sheet metal, GM Licensed



secure.amesperf.com





It appears they have everything except the metal tack strips that go around the perimeter of the roof and holds the edge of the headliner.

Headliners Bows - A328A
Tack Strip Retainer - A327M
Rear Window Lace Kit - A340
Windshield Lace Kit - A341
Headliner Side Lace - A343


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Found these tack strips on Ebay US









1964 1965 GTO Skylark Special Olds Cutlass Interior Headliner Tack Strips Set GM | eBay


Good used condition!



www.ebay.com





and these headliner bows









1964 1965 GTO / TEMPEST / LEMANS HEADLINER BOWS COMPLETE SET OF 5 - ORIGINAL | eBay


Good used originals!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Aus64gto (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, do the tack strips hold the head liner without a pinchweld/windlace mould?


----------

